# Trim Tag



## Gold GTO (Aug 29, 2010)

I have a 1966 Gold GTO convertible. When I asked for the PHS documentation it came back that the car was a "special paint color unknown". The trim tag lists T2 on the trim tag. Everything else seems to agree between the PHS documentation and the trim tag. I am confused and would appreciate any help.
Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Martinique Bronze metallic w/ black vinyl top....


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

My 66 HT is a T-1 ivory vynil top


----------

